# Uber need to give 5 second more to accept riders on driver app



## Silvia123 (Aug 21, 2019)

And need to let riders on a pool that they have to wait to the driver,


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

only 5 seconds more? More please.


----------



## WestSydGuy (Jun 7, 2018)

5 seconds more would be great, I miss quite a few pings as my phone needs to switch app often, usually from Waze, back to Uber. Also, if I’m driving, talking to a PAX, and about to make a turn, 5 seconds more would make it safer for the current PAX, myself, and other drivers on the road.


----------



## soontobeautomated (Apr 4, 2017)

I'd like another 5 seconds too. To laugh at the pOO pings I get knowing the paxhole is waiting to get matched to a driver. The longer they have to wait, the better. :thumbup:


----------



## QBN_PC (Aug 2, 2019)

No need to swap apps. Surely you have a few old phones lying around? I've got:

* My current iPhone running Uber
* My old S7 Edge running Ola (if I ever choose to drive Ola again), and
* My old(er) Note 3 running music.

The latter two are tethered via WiFi off the first, via Portable Hotspot, so I'm only paying for one service. And they all have their own window-holders. SuperCheap sells nice suction cup holders with a long flexible arm for $10.

If someone wants to steal an old Note 3 with no SIM card, I'll still get them deactivated from Uber for trying, but I won't worry too much about the cost. Any phone from 10 years ago can do that job, provided its battery can hold some charge.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

I agree a little longer would be nice. I think Uber claims you get like 10 seconds for a ping but sometimes I think it's more like 3 or 4 seconds at most. 

When I am dropping off at the airport lately I will get rematches nearly 75% of the time(after 9am). As soon as I jump out to go to the back to get the luggage out it almost never fails that I'll get a ping and by the time I run back to the cab it's gone. I've tried not ending the first trip and it doesn't matter, lol. It will send that rematch offer as soon as I'm unloading luggage. Lately I've been holding the phone in one hand and unloading with the other, no kidding.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

You must be running economy rides. With premium, I get rematches about 20-50% of the time depending on time of the day/night and day of the week.


----------

